# PINS - Camping on the Road



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

What is up with people that set up their camp across the entire beach, blocking the trail completely.

Saturday, around the 30 mile mark, there was a series of campers and large trucks that set up camp literally from the water, all the way up to just about the dunes. They had the bulk of their camp blocking the low road, and a truck parked on the high road. To get by, I had to just about drive through the center of their camp, while all of them stared at me like I was the A hole...

Or you have the guys who set up camp on the low road, then run lines from their tents, across the whole beach out to the water. Am I supposed to just drive under? 


Im just wondering what people think when they decide to put a tent, or a compound of trucks / trailers in the middle of the road. Do they ever think, hey, this may be a bad idea....?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I have seen this, have even been ask "not to drive through their camp"
i pointed out they had the whole beach block and was told they were their first.
So being the nice man i am i said nothing more and drove through.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Yep I have seen that many times. You can't fix stupid !!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

welcome to PINS! as with any place the general public accesses, there are bound to be some real idiots in the mix

Once I was driving from the 50 to the 20's in the middle of the night on the low road. I came upon a camp that was blacked out. I was on the low road and slowed down to about 15-20 mph like always. Suddenly I see fishing lines and hit them with my long rods in my basket. I just punched it and drove about 300 yards up the beach and stopped to check my gear. Everything was fine. The screaming reels had awoke the camp and I could hear them screaming bloody murder from where I had parked. I just continued north. They had backed a truck with a surf basket to the sand between the low and high road where they camped and let their lines hang low over the low road. Oh well


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

jc said:


> welcome to PINS! as with any place the general public accesses, there are bound to be some real idiots in the mix
> 
> Once I was driving from the 50 to the 20's in the middle of the night on the low road. I came upon a camp that was blacked out. I was on the low road and slowed down to about 15-20 mph like always. Suddenly I see fishing lines and hit them with my long rods in my basket. I just punched it and drove about 300 yards up the beach and stopped to check my gear. Everything was fine. The screaming reels had awoke the camp and I could hear them screaming bloody murder from where I had parked. I just continued north. They had backed a truck with a surf basket to the sand between the low and high road where they camped and let their lines hang low over the low road. Oh well


I'd like to know what they were thinking when doing this...surely someone had to think, "you know, this may not be a good idea..."

I remember as a kid, my grandpa's friend, who has since passed away, was a big burly loud mouth ******* driving a big burly loudmouth ******* ford Fmillion50 we were driving down in the middle of the night and he came up on a tent, dead center of the low road...he rolled all the way up to it and put on every bright light he had and laid on the horn...guy came stumbling out of the tent cussing, and quickly shut up when he saw Jim...

I laughed my butt off as a kid...and now I think, maybe I should start doing the same thing...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yams said:


> *I'd like to know what they were thinking when doing this*...surely someone had to think, "you know, this may not be a good idea..."
> 
> I remember as a kid, my grandpa's friend, who has since passed away, was a big burly loud mouth ******* driving a big burly loudmouth ******* ford Fmillion50 we were driving down in the middle of the night and he came up on a tent, dead center of the low road...he rolled all the way up to it and put on every bright light he had and laid on the horn...guy came stumbling out of the tent cussing, and quickly shut up when he saw Jim...
> 
> I laughed my butt off as a kid...and now I think, maybe I should start doing the same thing...


I don't think they actually "think" Yams. Surely logic couldnt lead to these set ups


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah yes, the issue that will always be. I've probably been guilty a time or two to some degree. I've learned that I can usually go around most folks and it isn't worth getting upset over. It's kind of a bummer that some people are actually mean to others when they don't like how they park. I try to let it go immediately and have made a habit to make a quick stop, say hi and maybe get a fishing report. That has been the best method for me to keep myself from getting bent out of shape like I have a habit of doing.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea, I typically dont say anything, other than to myself...and usually will eek out a "howdy".

What gets me are the people that look like I am the jerk driving too close to their spot when the conditions were as bad as they were saturday and they are taking up 90% of the beach.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I used to really hate it and roll through with a chip on my shoulder, but I guess I got used to it and just roll around them now. Although it sounds like this was an extreme case. I find it's usually camps with 2-3-4 trucks and a bunch of guys, they don't give a shat because they have a superior force in numbers.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally, I won't block the whole beach, but when I'm running big baits I will block the low road it's a 4x4 beach and people are gonna have to go around me. To many times in the past we would leave the low road open so people could drive under our lines....the majority would fly by and not slow down, so I guess bad behavior breeds....bad behavior!

With that said, I still don't park in such a way where people struggle to get around me....that last thing I want is to help some fool get unstuck in my camp.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

****...there for awhile I thought there might be a tranquil spot on the beaches where one might actually escape the idiots...i must have gotten too used to fishing mountain lakes away from it all. Someday...perhaps


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Personally, I won't block the whole beach, but when I'm running big baits I will block the low road it's a 4x4 beach and people are gonna have to go around me. To many times in the past we would leave the low road open so people could drive under our lines....the majority would fly by and not slow down, so I guess bad behavior breeds....bad behavior!
> 
> With that said, I still don't park in such a way where people struggle to get around me....that last thing I want is to help some fool get unstuck in my camp.


This ^^


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Several years ago I was fishing at san luis pass. My truck was right up against the water as I was sitting in the back of it. I only had two rods out. Way down the beach there was a guy kite surfing, he was propably more than a mile down. I initially could see his kite but not him. So this guys kite surfs down the beach and over both of my lines gets tied up in both lines and has the nerve to yell at me for fishing. 

Stupid people.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Several years ago I was fishing at san luis pass. My truck was right up against the water as I was sitting in the back of it. I only had two rods out. Way down the beach there was a guy kite surfing, he was propably more than a mile down. I initially could see his kite but not him. So this guys kite surfs down the beach and over both of my lines gets tied up in both lines and has the nerve to yell at me for fishing.
> 
> Stupid people.


I caught an untra light down there one time lol. Those things can really make a drag sing on a Penn 555.:biggrin:


----------

